# Looking for Dave Foster (Jason)



## Shane O'Connor (Jul 10, 2008)

Am looking for 2nd Mate from MV Otaio 1971 NZSC. Known as Jason real Name Dave Foster.


----------



## jeffd (May 5, 2012)

*Jeff Davies*

I was 2nd mate of Otaio from 5.5.68 to 12.10.70. I do not remember who replaced me, but I do recall there was a Dave Forster in NZSCO with about the same seniority as me, so it could have been him


----------



## RNW (Jan 24, 2009)

I am sure Jason ( Dave ) was 2nd mate on Northumberland, Federal Line, while on charter to Crusader line serving between NZ and Japan in the early 70's.
The charter was about 2 years long and I'm sure he was on board for the duration.
I remember he was a very well respected officer.
I was told the Jason nick name came from his similarity to Jason King an actor in a well known TV program.


----------

